# Shelf coin display questions?



## JStew (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, here is my latest "in progress" project. I am wondering what you guys think?

Would you stain all the pieces of the shelf before gluing it together, or do the glue up and then stain the project? What do you think the best way is to hang this shelf on the wall? I was thinking of just making two keyholes on the top or sides. Anybody else have a better idea? Lighting will be attached to the top with a track, drilling holes in the top for the lights to come through. Stain before or after?

Any replies are welcome! I need good ideas.

Thanks!


----------

